
Show HN: Competitive Programming Made Easy - hereisdx
https://github.com/agrawal-d/cph
======
itake
Neat idea! I am just struggling a bit to understand what problem this solves.

I guess its useful if you are trying to solve problems that are defined on
blogs, but don't have a "leetcode"-like editor that leets you write your code
online?

~~~
hereisdx
Solving problems during contests is a battle against time. You cant waste time
compiling and checking if your solution is correct, and incorrect solutions
have penalties.

This extension solves that problem.

------
hereisdx
I'd love your feedback on this.

